# -나 보다 & -는가 보다



## vientito

I quote two examples here.  One is from naver and another is from a grammar text

(1) 거기는 비가 많이 왔는가 보다. 

(2) 어디 외출했나 보다

Both forms seem to exist with action verbs (not descriptive verbs).  Are they interchangeable?

There is a form ㄴ가 as well but that one is for descriptive verbs and copula.


----------



## kenjoluma

거기는 비가 많이 왔나 보다.
=거기는 비가 많이 왔는가 보다.

어디 외출했는가 보다
=어디 외출했나 보다

Interchangeable. I don't know if there is any significant difference. I can't think of any.


----------



## yj85

Overall, I agree with you. However, maybe, ㄴ가 보다 sounds a bit like a southern dialect.. I guess. And i'm sure I will choose to use "나 보다" structure. I never use "ㄴ가 보다".. As I'm writing this down, I feel more and more certain that "ㄴ가 보다" is a dialect.


----------



## yj85

On my second thought, "ㄴ가 보다" is also fine in some cases, without a feeling of dialect : ex. "이 건물은 많이 낡은 걸 보니 옛날에 지은 건가 보다 (=지은 것인가 보다)" "지었나 보다" also works! There's a slight difference in meaning though.


----------

